# any 1 in vegas



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

any 1 here live in las Vegas Nv>?


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

None yet.. 

I visit, or try to once a year. Me and another pal meet up (he lives in Florida) every year, and usually make it an annual trip to Vegas. It's a nice place.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

i thought there was a few on the other board :roll: was guna say the is a new LFS in town :mrgreen:


----------

